# Gaggia Classic Brew Light On/Off



## Bobby Smithson (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, I just eBay'd my first Gaggia Classic which seems to be in good condition, but is it normal for the brew light to switch on and off multiple times while warming up?

Also, not sure if this is the right place, but I'm after a black Iberital MC2 or small Macap if anyone has one? Thanks.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

You'd have to give a bit more of a description.

Generally, from a completely cold machine, the brew light will be off for for around 1-2mins until the boiler casing approaches 95degrees, once it hits this point the light will come on..........however there will then be a period of 5-10 minutes where the boiler temperature fluctuates pretty wildly as it tries to heat up the water within, and during this time the brew light will switch on/off relatively frequently (say every 20-30s or so), the longer the warm up goes on, the more stable the boiler becomes, and then the brew light should only go on/off once every 1-2mins or so.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No. Should stay on until operating temp is reached - then go off. It may be a loose wire. Does it warm up to operating temp?

You need to place an ad in the 'wanted' section of the forum but you will need to get your post count up a bit before you can access that.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No. Should stay on until operating temp is reached - then go off.


Unless I'm going mad, I'm fairly certain it's the opposite way around. The light is a brew-ready light so is off when the boiler is heating up and turns on when it reaches max temperature.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> Unless I'm going mad, I'm fairly certain it's the opposite way around. The light is a brew-ready light so is off when the boiler is heating up and turns on when it reaches max temperature.


That's right light off means heating elements are on


----------



## Bobby Smithson (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

@NJD1977, yes thats exactly whats happening (on/off 15-30secs, then 1-2mins), is this a normal heat 'stabilising' thing?

@The Systemic Kid, unfortunately I have no way to tell if it's up to operating temp. Thanks for the wanted ad tip.

I need to figure out these reply with quotes ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NJD1977 said:


> Unless I'm going mad, I'm fairly certain it's the opposite way around. The light is a brew-ready light so is off when the boiler is heating up and turns on when it reaches max temperature.


You're not - I am!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah it's normal that Bobby. Its just the boiler stabilising. Its a good indicator of when the machine is ready to use as well. If the lights is still flicking on/off every 30s then its not ready to pull yet.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

What usually happens is the 'Brew Ready' light switches on when the boiler temp has hit 95 C. This switches off the heating element and it is now cooling down. The light turns off when the thermostat hits too low a temperature (probably about 85 C) and the element turns on again. This is why people temp surf and try to pull the shot just as the ready light turns on - This is what I've read on the internet so could be all lies.


----------



## Bobby Smithson (Mar 17, 2015)

Great, thanks all. I'd used friends Classics and never noticed it before.


----------



## Quinten00 (May 4, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone know the problem with a Gaggia Classic 2011 when the brewing light doesnot turn on. When I switch the power on, I waited for 10 minutes and it still did not turn on. When I bought it, the light was actually working but after I revised the machine, the light does not turn on anymore. 
Could it be a problem with the boiler or pump? Or maybe the thermostat?


----------

